# Excercise balls



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi! We bought 2x excercise balls (the larger 30 cm ones) last night for our 4 boys, however when we put them in there they we placid and very scared.
What would be the best way to introduced our rats to the balls? I was thinking about putting a treat in the ball, putting one of them in, then taking him back out again and giving him a treat.
What would your suggestions be?


----------



## KayZee (Oct 13, 2015)

Are they like hamster balls? From what I understand, all rats primarily see with close vision and whiskers, and those balls are kinda like sensory deprivation chambers for them. All they can sense in there is an overwhelming sphere of silence and grey. lol

I used to have a hamster who LOVED his ball, but rats are different.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

It's generally suggested not to use excercise balls, because like KayZee says it greatly hinders the rat's senses, and it scares them. Not only that but they can injure themselves inside the ball.

However you don't have to toss them out! Just attach them to the inside of your cage put in some fleece and it makes for a nice cozy bed.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

KayZee said:


> Are they like hamster balls? From what I understand, all rats primarily see with close vision and whiskers, and those balls are kinda like sensory deprivation chambers for them. All they can sense in there is an overwhelming sphere of silence and grey. lol
> 
> I used to have a hamster who LOVED his ball, but rats are different.


Ah, that makes sense, that's kind of a shame. I guess the lady at the shop didn't have a clue what she was talking about. I even asked her about their site and state of sense.



Kelsbels said:


> It's generally suggested not to use excercise balls, because like KayZee says it greatly hinders the rat's senses, and it scares them. Not only that but they can injure themselves inside the ball.
> 
> However you don't have to toss them out! Just attach them to the inside of your cage put in some fleece and it makes for a nice cozy bed.


Great idea! I will definitely do that when I get a bigger cage. Thank you.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an exercise ball, which I will gladly sell cheap to anyone who wants it.... We had one rat that actually used it to walk around the house and another that got really big and couldn't even be stuffed in through the opening... she fought for her life when we tried to put her in... 

Both would pee and poop in the ball making it really nasty fast... So if anyone in NJ wants one... I've got one really cheap... message me.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rats can not flex their backs the way other rodents do, it stresses the back, so unless the rat is tiny I would not do it,,I did put my 3 boys into a very large ball (40/45cm) but as they grew I stopped it, they did not look comfortable


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Exercise balls are evil. I am firmly against their use for anything other then a bed...

The tiny holes have been known to be perfect for catching toes leading to injuries. This happens often.

The small enclosed space is not good for their lungs at all. 

Messy with pee and poop getting all mixed up all over them eww.

And rats do not have great vision, the plastic ball makes it even worse. On top of that bumping into walls and furniture is not fun and stressful.

It is cruel. 

Get a rat playpen or rat proof an area to make for a safe rat play area!


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

MousE190 said:


> Rats can not flex their backs the way other rodents do, it stresses the back, so unless the rat is tiny I would not do it,,I did put my 3 boys into a very large ball (40/45cm) but as they grew I stopped it, they did not look comfortable


They're quite small, they're only 12-14 weeks old and the ball is 30cm's. I'm not going to use it though as they didn't like it at all. I am going to go with the idea of using them as bedding as that will be perfect.



moonkissed said:


> Exercise balls are evil. I am firmly against their use for anything other then a bed...
> 
> The tiny holes have been known to be perfect for catching toes leading to injuries. This happens often.
> 
> ...


I did thank about the wee and poo part and the small holes which they can catch their feeties in.
I've been looking into a playpen for them. Thank you for your input


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

My hamster loved her ball. My rats however didnt like the wheel so i never got them a ball. I love the idea of hanging then though.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Our hamster lover her ball. I have 2 rats, one likes to roll around (Ana) in their ball (that is 11 inches in diameter) and the other (Elsa) hates it. I've only had Elsa in there twice, and Ana in there about maybe four times since I've purchased them in April - so it's not used much at all. My coworker, though, her one rat Savannah (may she rest in peace) loved the ball. Mine like to run on (and sleep in) their wheel. So, I guess it's really the rats preference. Lol. But I would listen to the users on here. They're pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

What I've ended up doing is when the rats are on the sofa or running about in an open space, I've opened the two entrances and put the balls on the floor (entrances at the side) and they seem to love it, they sniff it out, get in there and just sit there or slightly roll around it. It's only until it rolls over onto an entrance (so it doesn't roll anymore) that they get scared and distressed.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Okay, regarding the exercise ball bed. Is the medium size good for sleeping for small rats? Like, is the spherical shape bad for them to sleep on? I'm just concerned because I know I wouldn't use it for exercise, I tried a big one with my last rat and she was terrified. It just seems like it might be bad for their spine if they are kind of curled like that.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> Okay, regarding the exercise ball bed. Is the medium size good for sleeping for small rats? Like, is the spherical shape bad for them to sleep on? I'm just concerned because I know I wouldn't use it for exercise, I tried a big one with my last rat and she was terrified. It just seems like it might be bad for their spine if they are kind of curled like that.


I'd just go with the saying "the bigger the better" if I were you. Nothing wrong with having a big bed for a small rattie and lots of bedding! :')


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

BRIM said:


> I'd just go with the saying "the bigger the better" if I were you. Nothing wrong with having a big bed for a small rattie and lots of bedding! :')


There is about a $12 difference. I just wanted to know if for now it was alright for their bodies or if was detrimental.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> There is about a $12 difference. I just wanted to know if for now it was alright for their bodies or if was detrimental.


Are yours still babies?
If they are and if it was me, I would go for the bigger as they'd just grow out of the smaller ones. So, you'd just pay for one ball and that's that. If that makes sense.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

BRIM said:


> Are yours still babies?If they are and if it was me, I would go for the bigger as they'd just grow out of the smaller ones. So, you'd just pay for one ball and that's that. If that makes sense.


Not babies. I wouldn't have minded buying the two balls. Just at the moment the medium is all I can afford and they messed up their primary bed so they are sleeping on floor. But thanks I guess.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> Not babies. I wouldn't have minded buying the two balls. Just at the moment the medium is all I can afford and they messed up their primary bed so they are sleeping on floor. But thanks I guess.


They can't be that expensive, surely?


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

BRIM said:


> They can't be that expensive, surely?


No they really aren't but I only have $15 to last me until next Friday. I just wanted an answer to the back concern honestly, not to get into prices or what is or isnt better.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

mis.kay said:


> No they really aren't but I only have $15 to last me until next Friday. I just wanted an answer to the back concern honestly, not to get into prices or what is or isnt better.


Alright, geez. Just trying to make conversation. Won't bother replying next time.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

BRIM said:


> Alright, geez. Just trying to make conversation. Won't bother replying next time.


Sorry if I offended. Financial issues got me all strung out I guess. I'm just going to buy the big one when I can afford it. The boys will just have to sleep on the fleece floor until then. Thank you BRIM.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It wont hurt them to sleep in it. Rats sleep in little balls all the time. To run in it will hurt their backs.

But cardboard boxes are a lovely free cheap bed. Another cheap bed is dollar store storage baskets. Zip tie them to the cage, add alittle fleece.
And hammocks galore! Cheap hammocks- you can buy a large fleece blanket at walmart for $2.88 cut it into rectangles, poke holes in the corners and hang.

But if you want to buy a bed i wouldnt get the ball. I'd get something like:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21305

The large one. Boys gets pretty big.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You could also shop some thrift shops. No telling what great things you can find to make them a new bed.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Thank you both. I know they get big, I adopted a male rat at 1 yr old that was 2lbs, so i get the size. But I do plan on having rats in the future as well, and anything that isn't destroyed is kept for future generations. My reasoning behind the medium one was a quick cheap fix. Plus my small boys seem to enjoy cuddling up in tight spaces together so I didn't think they'd mind it with some nice fleece tucked inside as long as it wasn't hurting them. I was trying to avoid boxes because they soil them so quickly and opt to walk on them instead if sleep in them unless the are the perfect size lol. And ive made a few homemade hammocks im working on baiting them into but they havent bought it. But thank you all again. If it is safe then I'll use it for now. =)


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Try using the open type wheel, it is shaped like a a large salad bowl, lays flatter and poses no chance of hurting their backs


----------

